

Make a simple HTML5 game using Box2d in JavaScript - silv3r_m00n
http://www.binarytides.com/make-html5-game-box2d-javascript-tutorial/

======
antirez
This example is using box2d for something that can be implemented with very
simple code dropping this important dependency IMHO. Box2d is a great fit when
real 2D physics simulation is needed, but for apples falling at constant speed
and jumps, it's not worth it.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
This example also has bugs. 1. Rapidly pressing up executes multiple jumps. 2.
You can climb up the side of a block/group or just get stuck on it.

Also the jump feels off.

~~~
silv3r_m00n
the climbing on the side of the block is actually default box2d behaviour with
bodies having friction. to make it slide off the side needed a bit of complex
construction which i avoided to keep the tutorial simple.

------
jasonkester
I've been watching for a good Box2d javascript port for the last couple years,
and so far there's nothing out there that's anywhere close to useable. It's a
shame really, since the Flash version is so good.

Every port is either a bunch of Regular expressions run against the
ActionScript source, or a wacky hand port of a version several years out of
date. In either case, as soon as you plug it into anything more complicated
than the Hello World demos it starts demonstrating in myriad wacky ways that
nobody must have ever tried using it on a real project. I keep checking back,
doing the rounds of GitHub and the web in general every couple months hoping
in vain that somebody will have put something good out, but thus far no luck.

And of course, I'm part of the problem, complaining about the situation but
not actually downloading the ActionScript source myself and putting together a
decent port.

~~~
a1k0n
How about box2d via Emscripten? <https://github.com/kripken/box2d.js/>

In general I agree with your assessment though.

~~~
jasonkester
Wow. Actual documentation and working examples. That jumps this one to the top
of the pile for sure. Thanks for the link!

------
jamesjporter
Anyone have other recommendations for HTML5 game tutorials? There's a simple
card game I'd like to make so I've been itching to learn.

------
silv3r_m00n
its for learning box2d, from the basics.

~~~
Edmond
hi, I did a manual box2d flash to js port sometime back, I used it to build
this Sim:

<http://bit.ly/UOWq7D>

if you have an interest in building sims for education, explore APPynotebook:)

